# Big Black Spider



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

whoa. that looks amazing.
great job!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

That is great! Definitely unique.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow. Insane idea.

You should try and get a video of it. Don't think i've seen anything like that before.


----------

